# Should we start a MERCURY SPACECRAFT thread here?



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I wonder if this place would be a better spot for the Mercury spacecraft project?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Seems as good a place as any to me for this thread, Fluke. Can't wait to get started on mine. Just want to clear up a few projects already on the workbench before I start on this puppy. I've been waiting a long time for a release of a large scale, accurate Mercury capsule. Pretty much plan to build the first one straight from the box. I've got a second one that i'm thinking of adding a scratchbuilt Redstone or Atlas booster.
Thank you Scott for thinking of us fans of the early space program. Now if this one sells well enough maybe we'll get a 1/12th Geminii capsule.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Not that it makes a big difference but wouldn't this be more suited to the Modeling forum? Mercury wasn't military and it wasn't an aircraft.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Brent has a good point but flight history and the evolution of flight right up to the Mercury, Gemini and Apollo missions seem to walk hand in hand.

SOUNDS COOL! but I think that a 1/12th scale Gemini would be to big for a standard styrene kit?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Not accirding to Capt. Cardboard it ain't. He's talking about doing one over at his forums.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I thought it was Scott who said that the Gemini 'might' be 1/32 or 1/24th?

1/12th would be very nice!


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

I want a 1/8th Apollo Lunar Lander and Lunar Rover w/figures
and accessories (Flag, camera, etc...).

Now that would be real nice.

James


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Brent Gair said:


> Not that it makes a big difference but wouldn't this be more suited to the Modeling forum? Mercury wasn't military and it wasn't an aircraft.


Silly me but weren't all the astronants airforce and the equipment airforce?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nope, the astronauts were Marines, Navy and Air Force. The equipment was government-owned, but NASA is NOT a military organization.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Not yet!


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

Fluke great Idea I am in also, I need to finish up the Cannon I am working on.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Internet Modelers review of Atomic City Models 1/12 Mercury Spacecraft http://www.internetmodeler.com/2005/january/first-looks/atomic_mercury.php

Some great links at the bottom of the review that should be helpful.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Wow! Thanks Blade!

They added those links since the last time I saw that page.

Very cool stuff indeed!


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

That Mike Whye the reviewer must have put some time in rounding up all them links. 

http://www.internetmodeler.com/
Yes it's a great online magazine. I always like to check out Al Superczynski's 
"Al's Kit Corner" where he reviews old and out of date model kits.:thumbsup: You can read past reviews in the archives section.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I found a really cool SPACE FLIGHT message board that has lotz of catagories including *Models/Toys * .....seems like a pretty serious crowd are very knowledgeable about any of the worlds SPACE FLIGHT stuff!

I signed on as Yankee64 there.

http://collectspace.com/cgi-bin/Ultimate.cgi?action=intro&BypassCookie=true


----------

